

On Evangelism - simonebrunozzi
http://brunozzi.com/2015/04/30/on-evangelism/

======
simonebrunozzi
Hello, HN. Author here. Let me know if you have questions.

------
alexyes
At what stage should a startup hire an evangelist?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
It depends. Some technologies are adopted virally, some others need more
effort to "spark" interest. In the latter case, you need an evangelist quite
early.

------
erikah31d1
Great post, thanks for sharing!

